# Frage zu Manifest Datei für Jar-archiv



## voodinator (21. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne von meinem Programm ein Jar-Archiv erzeugen. In dem Archiv selbst befindet sich noch ein zweites Jar-Archiv auf das das eigentliche Programm zugreift. Wie kann ich in der Manifest.mf Datei festlegen wo er das zweite Jar-File findet? Immer wenn ich das Programm über die Konsole starte, meckert er sobald das zweite Jar-Archiv gebraucht wird. Der Fehler ist der "NoClassDefFound" fehler!

Man muss glaube ich irgendein Classpath Attribut setzen...

voo


----------



## flashray (21. April 2006)

Hallo Voo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel26_002.htm#Rxx747java2600204000A031F01D1C2


Vg Erdal


----------



## Pfennnig (2. September 2010)

ö.Ö 

das was du da grad gemacht hast, lässt sich in etwa mit dem Vergleichen wenn man einen Mathematiker nach ner Gleichung fragt und der Antwortet, "studiere Mathematik" 


assiger gehts nicht ,, 

diesen Frust muss ich mir mal grad von der Seele reden, die assigsten Leute in der Programmierwelt sind echt javarianer,,, 

du hättest einfach schreiben können, das du es nicht weisst, oder weisst du es vielecht sogar, und wichxt dir grad einen ?


----------



## SPiKEe (2. September 2010)

ähm ... muss man dir darauf jetzt wirklich antworten ? ...
ich würde nächstes mal VORHER aufs datum kuggn ...
der post is 4 1/2 jahre alt ... und du musst es wieder rauskramen ? ...
und dann auch noch in einer solchen art und weise ? ... das ist wirklich einfach nur arm ...


----------



## Anime-Otaku (2. September 2010)

Des Weiteren zeigt der Link auf ein Kapitel, den es einfach nicht mehr gibt und statt eine Fehlermeldung zu zeigen wird man wohl auf die Hauptseite des Buches verlinkt, wo man zumindest etwas anfangen kann.

Den Rest hat mein Vorredner schon gesagt.


----------

